# Paph. Salvadore Dali



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2008)

My Paph. Salvadore Dali got a HCC of 79 points. The better flower has a damage so they judge the second one. Maybe next time it can get an upgrade.


Ramon

Paph. Salvadore Dali 'Monster' HCC


----------



## Faan (Jun 5, 2008)

This is so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Elena (Jun 5, 2008)

That's one hairy little guy  Congratulations!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## Roy (Jun 5, 2008)

Very well done Ramon.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent Ramon. Superior cochlos have the petal bases aiming directly at the viewer as yours does. Nice wide dorsal and petals too. And the synsepal peaks out around the pouch. Good job. 

-Ernie


----------



## Corbin (Jun 5, 2008)

Very well done.


----------



## swamprad (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations, Ramon!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Ramon, pretty flower, great color pattern; may I ask for the parentage? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats. 1 more point!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Congratulations Ramon, pretty flower, great color pattern; may I ask for the parentage? Jean



(Paph. chamberlainianum x Paph. liemianum) This can be also called Paph. Natasha Von Fox (Paph. liemanum x Paph. victoria-reginae).

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice, indeed. At least one more point next time...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2008)

It's beautiful Ramon! Congratulations. :clap:

Joannne


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the speckling on the pouch. Congratulations.:clap:


----------

